# Canadian electric guitar pickups



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,
Just wondering if...
Anyone knows of any Canadian electric guitar pickup makers?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

The forums very own J S Moore
http://www.tonefordays.com/
Can't get much better than that!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

martyb1 said:


> The forums very own J S Moore
> http://www.tonefordays.com/
> Can't get much better than that!!


+1 What he says. I have a pair of his P90s. Great pickups, great value, great service. He's out of Hamilton.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Moore all the way. Fantastic pickups


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been very happy with both JS Moore and Copperhead pickups (also Canadian):

http://copperheadpickups.com/


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Jon is terrific 2 sets so far: p90's and 60's tele set. Talk to Jon, he will take care of you. !


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, Jon Moore all the way. He made the pickups that I'm using in my Tele partscaster and they sound very good.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup.... I have 7 pu's from him . Call him up and tell him what you want.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Evans........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

How many times can we say "JS Moore"?

I took the JS Moore recommendation from bagpipe and it worked out for me perfectly.


----------



## chevalij (Nov 21, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Evans........


Evans quit making pickups some time ago.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I checked out the tonefordays website and was about to order a set of PAFs when I noticed that the prices were in USD$. With the current exchange rate...OUCH! Makes quite a difference. I much preferred it when our dollar was closer to par. I'll have to hold off on that purchase for a while.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I checked out the tonefordays website and was about to order a set of PAFs when I noticed that the prices were in USD$. With the current exchange rate...OUCH! Makes quite a difference. I much preferred it when our dollar was closer to par. I'll have to hold off on that purchase for a while.


Here's a tip:

Buy via his ebay auctions.
they usually end at around 120 - 140 USD for a set of 2 humbuckers.
You can have them wound any way you want (same as the models described in his website, or something different, it's up to you)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

erikm5150 said:


> Here's a tip:
> 
> Buy via his ebay auctions.
> they usually end at around 120 - 140 USD for a set of 2 humbuckers.
> You can have them wound any way you want (same as the models described in his website, or something different, it's up to you)


and worth every penny.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I got a set of J.S. Moore's on the Tele I bought from Shoretyus...
They're terrific.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a pair of tele pups from JS Moore. Really like them alot....my fave out of a number of bigger name sets! He wound the neck pup to resemble Don Mare's Stellie wind. Love it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

+1000 for Tone for says...Jon is DA MAN....


----------

